
DIY Freaks Flock to 'Hacker Spaces' Worldwide - ph0rque
http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2009/03/hackerspaces.html
======
russss
If anyone in London (or elsewhere in the UK) is wondering why the US and
Germany get all the fun, we're working on setting up hacker spaces in London
and Birmingham:

<http://hackspace.org.uk/>

If you're somewhere else in the UK and want to help setting one up, get in
touch!

